# A little Gem I just happened to run across



## Hobomonkeypirate (Sep 18, 2012)

I was at my favorite local gun shop Friday, and found that they had been keeping a nice little M1934 Beretta safe and warm, just waiting for someone like me to show up. :smt083 It's a commercial model, and it's had a fairly cushy existence from the looks of it. Very little bluing wear, clean and clear markings, and very tight all over.

Right side of the slide.










Left side of the slide.










There is a very distinct mark on the tang from making contact with the hammer spur when fired. I also noticed in this light something I'd not noticed when I bought it. Someone has apparently used an improper tool (hammer?) to adjust or remove and replace the rear sight. It's a tad dinged.










Both magazines have apparently been in n' out a lot. The heal type mag release drags on the rear surface of the magazines.










There are small amounts of bluing wear on the squared edges, and from the looks of things, the incorrect tools used more than once. The grip screws are a bit buggered.


















All in all I'm very happy with it. It's a good shooter and it's still shiny and pretty; no more wear that I would expect to have on anything within the first year or so.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Let us know how it shoots...unless you're not planning on shooting it?


----------



## Hobomonkeypirate (Sep 18, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Let us know how it shoots...unless you're not planning on shooting it?


Oops, sorry. I took it to the range Saturday, it's just I thought that part belonged over here...

http://www.handgunforum.net/range-report/31952-my-old-new-toy-new-old-toy.html


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I think that mark on the tang is pretty typical. They also tend to have scuffing on the top of the barrel, if they've been shot very much. Great little guns, nevertheless. Mine was made in 1941 and still shoots like it was new! :smt038


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

They really are great guns, congrats. on the find.


----------

